# Force FeedBack (FFB) using the xbox 360 wireless wheel via Gaming Receiver?



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello,

I wanted to know if there has been any progress in getting force feedback to work properly using the xbox 360 wireless wheel on the PC?  From what I recall, MS was suppose to add force feedback support for their Xbox 360 Wireless Gaming Receiver for the PC but I haven't seen any update on this.  From what I've gathered this is what is preventing me from getting FFB in games like Grid, GTR, etc.  

The wheel does provide FFB work on the xbox 360 itself via the PGR demo that's provided so the device does work properly.  However, I thought by now they would have included the FFB support because their website said so.  

If you have any additional information regarding this issue please feel free to post it.


----------



## GregP (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm glad I found this thread via Google because I have the exact same question.  I bought the 360 wheel both for Forza Motorsport 2 on the Xbox360 and GTR Evolution on PC.  The wheel works fine in GTR-E but no force feedback effects are active.  Sure would be nice to get this working.


----------



## pman2323 (Apr 17, 2009)

*still waiting*

im glad im not the only one. Im still waiting for FFB on PC. i get centering, but i dont get rumble, or anything else in GRID, on PC. i really cant see why, force feedback is perfect in the forza 2 demo, Grid demo, and PGR4, on the xbox 360, and im really not willing to pay again, for the exact same game, on a different console, just so my wheel can move on its own. Why is it that microsoft cant make one measly driver that enables a feature to work on pc?:shadedshu


----------



## GregP (Apr 17, 2009)

The link that Eastcoasthandle listed does indeed say that the Vista drivers will eventually support FFB, but I'll be damned if I can find an actual tech support e-mail address or forum on the Microsoft website to write to and ask about the status of this.  I'll keep looking.


----------



## 360wheeley (Mar 24, 2010)

*FFB available yet?*

So..one year on, has force feedback been implemented for pc's yet? Anyone know?

Just got the wheel, thinking of getting a gaming receiver but would like to know if pc ffb is available?


----------



## 360wheeley (Mar 24, 2010)

*Update*

Hey,
I found this page http://social.answers.microsoft.com/Forums/en-SG/vistagaming/thread/f5140785-e66b-44c6-b3e6-db62f4bd9edf
It's not looking good, seems like nobody at MS is working on this... 
The only way it'll be supported is if we make enough fuss. So I suggest anyone who wasnts FFB on windows go post in that discussion and also here on the xbox forum : http://forums.xbox.com/31826827/ShowPost.aspx


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 24, 2010)

pman2323 said:


> im glad im not the only one. Im still waiting for FFB on PC. i get centering, but i dont get rumble, or anything else in GRID, on PC. i really cant see why, force feedback is perfect in the forza 2 demo, Grid demo, and PGR4, on the xbox 360, and im really not willing to pay again, for the exact same game, on a different console, just so my wheel can move on its own. Why is it that microsoft cant make one measly driver that enables a feature to work on pc?:shadedshu



I get rumble with my Xbox 360 controller on PC, and Force Feedback with a PC wheel.

FFB has been available for PC for years, don't know what all the fuss here is about.


----------



## 360wheeley (Mar 24, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I get rumble with my Xbox 360 controller on PC, and Force Feedback with a PC wheel.
> 
> FFB has been available for PC for years, don't know what all the fuss here is about.



It's when using the official Xbox 360 wheel on a pc, not when using a pc wheel.
On MS's page here, it's promised that force feedback support for the whell will become available, it never has!


----------



## GregP (Mar 24, 2010)

I had forgotten to come back here and post about it, but after my original question I sent a few e-mails back and forth with MS tech support, and the eventual answer I got was "nope, ain't gonna happen."  I wouldn't hold your breath, guys.  In the meantime, I've gone and bought the Fanatec Porsche Turbo S wheel instead, and I only use the MS wheel for Forza 3.


----------

